

Comodo EV SSL vs. Go Daddy EV SSL, Which to Go With? - davidjohnrace

I see a price difference, comodo $449.95 a year and Go daddy sells the same thing for $199.99, why the price disparity and which to go with if they are the same thing?
======
nnrocks
I don't know about Godaddy ev cert, but I know one vendor who is always having
a great offer on ssl certs. The product you are asking for comodo ev is at $99
p.a. on their site. [https://www.cheapsslshop.com/comodo-ev-
ssl](https://www.cheapsslshop.com/comodo-ev-ssl) I hope this suggestion will
lead you to the solution.

------
PaulBurke
Both Comodo & GoDaddy EV SSL Certificate offering same security factors, but
the price may vary because today Comodo became the leading SSL certificate
brand that secure over 33% of website worldwide which is too large compared
with GoDaddy. Even customer trust level of Comodo is increasing day by day.

Why you are wishing to buy EV SSL Certificate directly form Comodo at high
price, if there are many re-sellers available who offers at very low price?

CheapSSLSecurity is platinum re-seller of Comodo which offers Comodo EV SSL
Certificate at very low price of just $113/year, which is too cheap compared
with GoDadddy's EV SSL Certificate.

------
adanto6840
Looks like you could get an EV cert, w/ Comodo as the CA, from NameCheap for
only $145 per year.

[https://www.namecheap.com/security/ssl-
certificates/extended...](https://www.namecheap.com/security/ssl-
certificates/extended-validation.aspx)

A quick Google search turns up a few more that look to be pretty close to the
$100-200 per year price point. FWIW, I'm not affiliated w/ any of these CAs or
resellers.

